

PumpUp: the Social Network for Healthy and Active Living - reso
http://www.pumpup.co/download

======
blocke
Apparently my decade old email address at a .org domain can't possibly be a
valid email address. /uninstall

------
dang
This post set off HN's voting ring detector, but we turned that off because we
want to see original work on HN.

All: it's not in your interests to ring-vote posts (i.e. to solicit upvotes
for it). It's against the rules, incites the ring detector into demoting your
story, and eventually will get your account penalized.

------
Julianhearn
A direct link to App Store is cold. Far better to link to blog post explaining
the concept.

------
zenbowman
How is this different from bodybuilding.com's social network?

